

Open-source app encouraging solutions to Government issues - tvalent2
http://oursolution.is/
Since tonight is the State of the Union I wanted to post an open-source app I made a bit ago. The goal is to let Politicians know what their constituents think should be done about the things that affect them.<p>I know there are other apps out there that do similar things, but this is my take. Thanks to everyone who has provided feedback/helped out.
======
tvalent2
Since tonight is the State of the Union I wanted to post an open-source app I
made a bit ago. The goal is to let Politicians know what their constituents
think should be done about the things that affect them.

I know there are other apps out there that do similar things, but this is my
take. Feedback welcome. And thanks again to everyone who has already provided
feedback/helped out.

